# GHRP 6 mixing 10mg



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

How much bac water to add to my 10mg vile of GHRP-6. Cheers


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

4ml sound right for 10000mcg


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

To be honest I never buy 10mg vials. They are always a disaster for me. Especially if I'm using 100mcg dosages.

They never work as well.

There will be 10000mcg no matter how much water you put in. It's down to how much you are injecting


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

trapman said:


> 4ml sound right for 10000mcg


From pscarb website -

*Mixing:*
*GHRP* (apart from Ipamorelin which comes in 2mg vial reffer to GHRH mixing) normally comes in 5mg vials.
5000mcg(5mg) per vial
Add 2ml bac water in vial
4iu (2 small ticks) on a standard 100iu(1ml) insulin pin gives 100mcg

So 4ml would same as above.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------

